# Pics of my new (used) 200sx



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

here are some pics of my new 1995 200sx SE 5 speed.

So far I like it alot! 



http://jcbell7.kicks-ass.net/images/200sx/index.htm


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is ur motor a 1.6 L for the Se.. if so join the group buy


----------



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *is ur motor a 1.6 L for the Se.. if so join the group buy *


yep it's the 1.6.. 

I'm very tempted, especially after I saw how easy that pulley is gonna be to replace but I'm probably going to keep this car bone stock.

If I start modding this car too I'll never stop.. 

What's the current price on the pulley? and who is making it? 
how much is it going to underdrive the accessories? 

This being my daily driver I don't want to it interfere with the A/C too much.. The A/C is kinda weak already even compaired to the A/C in the Avenger with a 30% underdrive pulley. 

Is the pulley balenced? 
I don't know if the stock pulley is harmonically balenced but I'm looking to put another 120k+ miles on this engine if I can.
In fact that's why I bought it.. because it's reliable.

Swapping a stock harmonically balenced pulley for a unbalenced one is like a slow death for your car. but it is a very slow killer, most cars won't see the problem in the lifetime of their engine.. unless you start getting a lot more hp out of the engine.

It wouldn't be a problem if I wasn't looking to get the kind of miles daily driven in harsh conditions that I'm looking to get out of it. 


I'll definatly think about it.

So far I'm planning on changing the fuel filter, dis cap, rotor, swap the plugs and wires for ngks, and get a ghetto filter+adapter from ebay... and that's pretty much it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice 200!!!

and i thought i saw a avenger like that on ebay a while back... looks the same were you selling it?


----------



## Avengerdriver (Jul 22, 2002)

Nope that was a friend of mine, Scott. 

Mine is a 99, his is a 2000.. his is probably a little faster than mine since he's running a 100 shot and I'm only running a 85 shot with my kit. 



and thanks


----------

